# Canon 5d mark II - Night sky timelapse



## michaemarta (May 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm trying to do a timelapse of the night sky with a 5D Mark II and I'm not sure which resolution settings I should use.

This timelapse will be used in a documentary I'm shooting with a Sony XDCAM (HD 1080p). I need to make the images of the two cameras match, but I can't use the max resolution on the 5D (I only have a 4gb memory card), so how lower can I get before you can tell the difference?


----------

